
LibrePCB: First release candidate is out - dbrgn
https://librepcb.org/blog/2018-10-21_release_0.1.0-rc1/
======
dbrgn
Hi HN. The RC of the first stable LibrePCB release is out! Testing and
feedback is welcome.

LibrePCB is a free EDA software to develop printed circuit boards. The focus
is on a good library format and on ease of use.

ubruhin (the main author of LibrePCB) will watch the comments and will answer
your questions :)

